# Ice fishing traps (OT)



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

For all the hard water fishermen and women. I got a set of Indian Hill ice traps, and all I can say is WOW! These will be the last traps you will ever buy.. all hand made. all sizes from 30" and up, with your choice of wood and flag colors. The spools are fastened with a bolt right through the wood so you won't have the spool ripped of by a lunker if he spools you. Also the spools are powder coated. www.indianhillicetraps.com 
Jim


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Jim Person said:


> For all the hard water fishermen and women. I got a set of Indian Hill ice traps, and all I can say is WOW! These will be the last traps you will ever buy.. all hand made. all sizes from 30" and up, with your choice of wood and flag colors. The spools are fastened with a bolt right through the wood so you won't have the spool ripped of by a lunker if he spools you. Also the spools are powder coated. www.indianhillicetraps.com
> Jim


A fellow "Ice Man."

I use Beaver Dam tip ups.
Cabela's makes a knock off for $20.

Yours are the "windlass" style, let us know your results!!

Getting out this weekend.

Good luck to you Jim!!


stan b


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm an old hardwater boy from my upstate NY days. 

Here in the flatlands we typically get about one week out of the year where the farmponds are safe enough. I still have my "Polar" tip-ups, which were the rage back in the early 90's when I was catching lakers and salmon on Lake George, NY.

Jim, are ice traps the same thing as a tip up? Sounds like it.

Last year just for fun I dusted off my 10" Jiffy auger and cleaned up the carb. It ran like a champ. Some local flatlander friends of mine had a ball drilling holes, just for the sake of drilling holes.

I'm happy that I've had a chance to expose my boys to icefishing at a young age.

Chris


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

ice trap,tip up, tilt, all the same thing. Gonna go get some shiners this afternoon. Just got done checking out the jigging sticks, we are all ready!! Since I haven't seen a bird in several weeks, I think ice fishing is all I'm left with to do until the new pup arrives. I'll let ya know how we do. Going for salmon and trout this weekend but hope to hook onto some pike this year too. Mass. is producing some big pike. The state stocked some champlain pike and some Minnesota pike.Seems the champlain pike are growing alot bigger than the Minn. pike. Jim


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Results from friday.... landed a 4 pound salmon and lost 1 about 5 or 6 at the hole... Guy fishing next to us landed a nice 12 pounder.. Beautiful day on the ice no wind and temps in low 40's.. Jim


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim Person said:


> Results from friday.... landed a 4 pound salmon and lost 1 about 5 or 6 at the hole... Guy fishing next to us landed a nice 12 pounder.. Beautiful day on the ice no wind and temps in low 40's.. Jim


Sounds perfect Brother JIm!

I hope you found some way to stay hydrated out there! Ice Fishing is not ice fishing without some kind of refreshments.

Chris


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Jim Person said:


> Results from friday.... landed a 4 pound salmon and lost 1 about 5 or 6 at the hole... Guy fishing next to us landed a nice 12 pounder.. Beautiful day on the ice no wind and temps in low 40's.. Jim


Jim,
It's kinda funny how everyone thinks ice fishing is sooooo cold.

I'll bet you sweat your behind off yesterday!!

Nice job.

Chris, 
When we go, there is genearally an ample supply of JD's, some nice cigars, and some kind of wild game brats (venison/pheasant) and the dogs.

We are seldom cold and I think we even caught a fish once!!


stan b


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

there are so mant tip up / tip down options these days its crazy. I have Beaver Dams from decades ago, BD knock offs and now use Frabill rounds most of the time. I like to put them in a pail without tangles etc.
I had hoped to get out today but this wind...
My best buy of the past few years is the auger chuck that allows me to use my 18v cordless drill to punch 6" holes with no noise, no weight no gas/oil etc.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Funny, the guy that caught the 12 pounder caught it on a tip up made by his father in th 1940's, and it looked like the line was that old too, must of been a dozen knots in it were he spliced it back together.. the fish spooled it right down to the end.... Does a thermos of glug count? Jim


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Yesterday it was 12 degrees with a 30 mph steady wind, gusts up to 40!

We have had rain for a couple days with 50 degree temps.
The ice was glaze ice, almost too slippery to walk on normally, add a 30mph+ wind, I couldn't even walk on the stuff, I was ice sailing.

Need some snow to roughen up the surface, and a lot less wind.

Trying again this morning!!

stan b


----------

